
MachineLabs – Run Machine Learning Code in the Browser - PascalPrecht
https://blog.machinelabs.ai/2017/05/11/introducing-machinelabs/
======
pplonski86
I understand that this is notebook where user can write ML script and execute?
How are you going to handle data upload to your service? Which libraries will
be available? Do you support R and python?

How do you compare to Kaggle kernels?

~~~
PascalPrecht
That's correct! You'll be able to execute your machine learning code in our
cloud + plus you can share it with others for easy exploration.

For uploading data sets we're working on a resolver strategy that lets you
specify endpoints from where the data can be downloaded before the lab is
executed.

We'll provide containers with all common libraries. In the future you'll be
able to configure your own containers which will allow you to run pretty much
whatever you want.

~~~
pplonski86
Do you have public code for containers as Floydhub has? What machines are you
using in your cloud? Can I specify the machine CPUs and RAM size? Do you have
time/memory limit for job execution?

Your idea can be very interesting! :)

~~~
cburgdorf
Christoph from MachineLabs here.

>>Do you have public code for containers as Floydhub has?

Can you elaborate what you mean with that?

>What machines are you using in your cloud? Can I specify the >machine CPUs
and RAM size?

We'll have different hardware type categories. At the end it boils down to VPS
on Google Cloud Engine running Ubuntu. That said, thinking long-term we'd love
to give people access to things like Nvidia Tesla V100.

>Do you have time/memory limit for job execution?

Your experiments can run for as long as you wish (but you'll pay for
everything that goes beyond free hours). Memory limits will be defined by the
hardware category you chose when you run your lab.

Do you have specific requirements regarding memory or CPU/GPU power? We'd love
to learn from people like you what the community needs.

~~~
pplonski86
The dockerfiles from Floydhub are public
[https://github.com/floydhub/dockerfiles](https://github.com/floydhub/dockerfiles)
\- they are very useful.

I don't have any specific requirements regarding memory or CPU - just asking.
It will be nice, if I can use your service to run some kaggle kernels which
take too long on kaggle.

~~~
cburgdorf
Ah gotcha! Yes, ours will be public, too! We are just too busy ramping lots of
things up for the private beta. But we'll definitely have these public.

Would love to get your signup for the private beta to get detailed feedback.
Especially given your experience with kaggle.

[https://blog.machinelabs.ai/2017/05/11/introducing-
machinela...](https://blog.machinelabs.ai/2017/05/11/introducing-machinelabs/)

